# My 200lbs mixed boards yield



## kjavanb123 (May 29, 2014)

All,

I received a lot containing 88lbs telecomm boards, 7lbs cards with golden fingers and few memory sticks, 52lbs Chinese PC boards without CPUs, and 26lbs non-Chinese PC boards with CPUs, mostly black fibers, and rest of them non-Chinese PC boards without the CPUs.
Based on my post regarding my steps to use workforce to manually disassemble them, I got the telecomm and cards completely disassembled to different components, used cyanide on each gold plated and record gold powder produced and purified.

Lets start with transistors, since the volume was small I cracked the top cap open to expose the inner gold plating,



After cyanide leach,



Gold after removing zinc,



I have purified the result powder and will post input and oupt result on Saturday loocal time, cyanide is amazing.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 31, 2014)

All,

Here is the result for prcoessing 53.80g T05 type transistors, and yield was 0.2g of pure gold powder.

Also, for the pins including its plastic cover total weight 1930g, yielded 0.4g of pure gold powder.

The on/off switches picture below also were stripped using sodium cyanide and yield will be dried tommorow which will post.

Gold fingers weight 101g, yielded 0g as I accidently used little bit too much peroxide and the color of cyanide solution turned greenish which I am guessing is due to dissolving the copper undneth the gold plating.

Here is the impure gold powder after precipating with zinc, and washing with nitric acid from processing the pins,



Purified to 0.4g



On/off switches also contain some gold, but had to break them to expose the gold plating inside,



Some of them had little balls that were gold plated as well,



Finally the 0/1 switches after leached using cyanide



Again, I like to thank the forum, specially the expert GoldSilverPro, for his great posts and information on using cyanide on e-waste, it makes processing everything plated so much easier and fast.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## GAMEOVER (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you sir for sharing your experience ... 
I wish I could share your style of work 
Means the names of the materials used and the quantities that must use it 
Stages of work 
I have 100 of the mother boards, but I do not know what are the materials that are used to extract gold 
Accept my thanks and my respect


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to this great community, you will get familiar with all there is in e-waste refining if you read through the guides, I could get 0.2g of pure gold from 108g ash separated from non-Chinese PC boards ICs.

Thanks
Kevin


----------

